# EMBALSES.NET > General >  I Concurso de fotografía Embalses.net COLOR REEDICIÓN.

## perdiguera

En este hilo se deben colgar, a partir del día 15 de este mes de abril, las fotos que quieran participar en la reedición del concurso de color.
Ni que decir tiene que se pide encarecidamente que se lean las bases de dicho concurso.
Gracias a todos por vuestra colaboración.

----------


## tescelma

Pues entendido el tema del tamaño de fotos, y tras haber salido ayer a realizar unas fotos, aunque la luz no era buena, aproveché a tirar algunas a tamaño requerido para el concurso.

La primera es el puente románico de Zamora sobre el Duero. No confundir con el puente Romano, como aparece en algunos mapas, que fue derruido en el siglo X.

----------


## tescelma



----------


## Luján

La última de la temporada

----------


## Luján

Buceando, buceando

----------


## santy

Bueno, pues viendo que está un poco sosa esta nueva edición del concurso, voy a poner un par de fotos tirando de archivo.

Esta la titulo "Reflejos al anochecer en el Jucar"

----------


## santy

Y esta "olas"

----------


## aberroncho



----------


## aberroncho



----------


## sergi1907



----------


## ivan-almeria



----------


## FEDE

Hola amigos, aquí os dejo una foto de está fuente en memoria de Miguel Roldán Zafra, que dio su vida  el día 1 de agosto de 1974 en una manifestación, cuando los habitantes del pueblo de Carmona se echaron a la calle a pedir agua, tambien os dejo unos enlaces para quien este interesado en la historia de este suceso.
http://opinioncarmona.blogspot.com.e...miguel_01.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQXNAYTrfaA

----------


## albertillovernel

Una foto tomada expresamente para la reedición del concurso, gracias a la irrepetible oportunidad que nos ha brindado el pasado y lluvioso mes de Marzo...



Probablemente esta subestación eléctrica se construyó demasiado cerca de donde nunca debió estar.

----------


## albertillovernel

Y otra más por cortesía del dios de la lluvia, que permitió que esta estampa se hiciera real:

----------


## sergi1907

No es la foto que buscaba para el concurso, pero es la que más esperaba estos años

----------


## embalses al 100%



----------

